# ND Trout Lakes



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I keep reading about some of the great fishing in the ND trout lakes, Where are they, are there any guides to show you the ropes, and is ND ever going to publish maps and information on locations? What towns are the best to use as a base? Are float tubes the best way to go in the summer? What time of the year is the best to go? Help, I need to catch more on the fly, and this is the time of year to tie up the flies to catch them on. Any people interested in getting a few of us together and planning a trip this spring/summer? Is there any information at ND Fish and Game? Man, a few snow days with the kids and I want to go fishing.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Check out the link below, it lists all of the wildlife clubs in ND.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ndclubs.php

Bob


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Whelen -

Try www.mvffclub.com - the missouri valley fly fishers club homepage.

Chuck Loftis and Co have some great tips on the whats, whens, and most importantly - wheres, of ND fly fishing.

Lightning Lake is the wham-bam of trout fishing in ND. You need a 'toon or a float tube to fish it effectively.

I see you're out of Hillsboro...you should head north to the Turtle River State park in May or June after it has been stocked. The trout are small, but it is a lot of fun. Caught my first 'bow there (6") on a a PTN in Spring of '03.

Also don't forget to try bluegills, perch, bass, white bass, and pike on the fly...the longrod isn't just for salmonids.

I'm tying like a crazy man right now, did up about a dozen flies last night in prep for the summer...will I ever use them all? Doubtful, but I'm looking forward to trying. I like fishing gills in DL on them, but have made myself the PROMISE to fish more smallies on the long rod and to make it to the Straight at least ONCE this summer.

I would be interested in planning a trip somewhere this summer, anyone else? Hook up with those MVFF'ers in the parkland region of MB...now that looks like fun!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The tigr trout in MB sound very interesting to me. I fish mostly gills, bass pike ect with fly rod in hand, and if the Red River is high, I catch suckers, carp, walleyes and about anything else that swims there on a fly rod too. I fish Morton pond and the turtle river both for trout, and have made the trip to the Strait once, and Kabakona once. What I would love to find is more trout and salmon type fishing that is not too far away. I farm and have small kids, so time away in the summer is very hard, and the fall is out of the question. Oh well, I guess in 25 years or so I can quit working and fish a lot. I missed fishing 7 days out of 2 years of not fishing when I lived in Idaho right after college. Now I make it out 7 times in 2 years and that would include ice fishing. :evil: :evil: Oh well, perhaps I should sell the land and work at Walleyworld as a greeter and fish more. I would really like to give being a fishing/hunting bum a try for a few years.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I missed fishing 7 days out of 2 years of not fishing when I lived in Idaho right after college.


That statement makes ME look like a slacker, and I fish almost every day from April 1 to October 1.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

njsimonson,
those were the years before wife and kids!! Hey, I have read that there are a few stocked ponds near you that are stocked with trout. How are they? What are some patterns to use, and would you ever like to meet up and show me the ropes for your area? I would be very happy to host a day of fishing on the red near my home in return. Cats in the summer, walleye in the fall, and if there is high water, the best carp fly fishing that you could hope for. I have a fly that will just kill carp, walleye, goldeye , and catfish in summer high water that is my idea of a tadpole.


----------



## MarkO (Dec 18, 2005)

Check out the Dakota Fly Fishers web site for more info.

MarkO


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Whelen -

There isn't much trout stocking around VC, save for the kids ponds at the Fish Hatchery and the Old Blumer's Pond. Adults aren't allowed to fish these two areas, and the trout stocked in Moon will be small next year, as they just went in this summer (allegedly...LAST YEAR the G&F "Forgot" to stock it :******: ) so there really isn't as much trout fishing as it looks like. Perhaps in a few years the trout fishing will be good.

If you want a shot at monster smallies on the fly...I think I know a few stumps, shoals and bridges we can try! Let me know, sorry for the lateness of this reply.

BTW: Put your patterns up on the virtual fly swap!

Send me a PM at the beginning of April and we'll set up a weekend for some bronzebacks.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

njsimonson said:


> Lightning Lake is the wham-bam of trout fishing in ND. You need a 'toon or a float tube to fish it effectively.


Hey NJ,is this the Lightning Lake north of the town of Turtle Lake?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep!


----------

